# Yellowknife NWT (Canada) - Photos from my trip!



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Those are the photos i took when i went to Yellowknife this January. I happened to arrive during an intense period of below average temperatures and ice fog so during my 3 days there the temperature went from -39C to -43C
Unfortunately i couldn't take heaps of photos as my camera died every 5 minutes with those temperatures and it would take one hour in the warmth of my room before it would start working again

Yellowknife Airport




























Sunset at 3pm










Old Town



















Downtown


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More downtown photos


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

More old town


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

Those temperatures a ridicously low! Why on earth would anyone want to live there?!


----------



## elbart089 (Nov 18, 2007)

wow, and to think that I was dying at -30c.


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> Those temperatures a ridicously low! Why on earth would anyone want to live there?!


Because I like to. And mining engineering is my specialty... There are a lot of mines nearby... so... there are a lot of diamond miners, polishers, spectators, aurora tour guides, government employees... and more in the city. 

anyway, during the summer, it gets to +30C anyway... but tornadoes and forest fires linger nearby.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> Those temperatures a ridicously low! Why on earth would anyone want to live there?!


Because there are lots of money to be made here in a short period of time. Most people here have 3 SUV cars each and a boathouse


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

cool.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

elbart089 said:


> wow, and to think that I was dying at -30c.


Well it wasn't easy. The upper part of my body was well protected especially my head as i was wearing a hat made of rabbit skin so i never felt any cold in my head. The lower part of my body was hurting though especially my legs, even when i was wearing 4 pair of pants i could feel my legs going numb and i often hit them to wake them up :lol:


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> Well it wasn't easy. The upper part of my body was well protected especially my head as i was wearing a hat made of rabbit skin so i never felt any cold in my head. The lower part of my body was hurting though especially my legs, even when i was wearing 4 pair of pants i could feel my legs going numb and i often hit them to wake them up :lol:


it's quite ironic that when i was in high school girls still wear mini-skirts at -40 weather. anyway... lol. even with 4 pants? wowww... you're warm blooded at the top part, but cold-blooded at the bottom. lol.



hellospank25 said:


> Unfortunately i couldn't take heaps of photos as my camera died every 5 minutes with those temperatures and it would take one hour in the warmth of my room before it would start working again


That's why my camera got screwed up. And it's damaged beyond repair. lol.


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow. Cool.


----------



## lucknowii sky (Oct 29, 2006)

awesome!
are there more pictures?


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Cool photos. Not much streetlife at -40. Was this a vacation or did you go for some other reason?


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Somnifor said:


> Cool photos. Not much streetlife at -40. Was this a vacation or did you go for some other reason?


It was part of my around the world trip


----------



## Sdare (Aug 31, 2007)

you didn't see the northern lights?


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Cool pics. It looks like a nice enough town, but I wouldn't want to go there in the winter.

It's cold enough down here! :crazy:


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Burrr!!

Awesome though! To look at pics of Yellowknife, you'd never know the population is relativly small. Beats the hell out of 99% of North American towns (skyline wise) of the same population.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

And when it's 5C in Paris I feel cold....


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^you French pussy :laugh:


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

ah what kind of heating devices used there ? You need to eat alot to survive in such frigid condition!!


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

I was curious about these places, before I never though those temperatures where this common in areas where people live. It's incredible. I knew it was common in Siberia. But I dont want to go there in winter. With 5 C i'm all shaking and dancing merengue, cant imagine -40C. I'm bit scared. :lol: I dont even like +40C... imagine someone in the street drunk, and wakes up in the morning frozen, doesnt wake up. lol.

very inhospitable place. only 20,000 people in that big area, it is well equipped for its size. but wouldnt trade my city even with 0 SUVs for it with 3 or 4 SUVs, unthinkable. but dont get me wrong, it is a nice place considering its conditions (low population and horrific climate). Overall, it is a great travel experience, very adventurous trip, these pics should go to a travel maganize. kay:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Sdare said:


> you didn't see the northern lights?


Yeah i saw the northern lights on my last night there
i asked some guy to drive me out of the city to see them better


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> ah what kind of heating devices used there ? You need to eat alot to survive in such frigid condition!!


I am not sure about the heating system, but it would be the same used in most canadian homes and shops. You don't want to keep the inside too warm anyway when people are wearing so many clothes.


----------



## pedro_auriazul (Jul 15, 2008)

jajaja and if you see the news of mexico, some people of the south use sweater when the temps. are closer to 15°c


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

girlicious_likeme said:


> it's *quite ironic that when i was in high school girls still wear mini-skirts at -40 weather.* anyway... lol. even with 4 pants? wowww... you're warm blooded at the top part, but cold-blooded at the bottom. lol.
> .


:eek2: I'm sorry but that I cannot believe. No human can survive -40C with a miniskirt....


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

I really, really have to go there some day. It looks magnificent. But yeah, I guess people must spend fortunes on heating and isolation.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> :eek2: I'm sorry but that I cannot believe. No human can survive -40C with a miniskirt....


We are are talking polar ladies, Marathaman.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

ikops said:


> We are are talking polar ladies, Marathaman.


Polar ladies or polar-bear ladies? :nuts:


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

WTF? miniskirt at -40c?


----------



## mhek (Sep 26, 2008)

pedro_auriazul said:


> jajaja and if you see the news of mexico, some people of the south use sweater when the temps. are closer to 15°c


haha same here in manila when the temp reached 16°c


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

girlicious_likeme said:


> it's quite ironic that when i was in high school girls still wear mini-skirts at -40 weather. anyway... lol. even with 4 pants? wowww... you're warm blooded at the top part, but cold-blooded at the bottom. lol.
> 
> 
> That's why my camera got screwed up. And it's damaged beyond repair. lol.


How do you women survive such cold temperatures? I've seen highschool & college girls in my neighbourhood wearing skirts in -30C windchill, and it always boggled my mind as to how they managed it.

As for surviving extreme cold temperatures, I think the aboriginals consume a lot of animal fat and drink blood every day, which produces more heat inside the body and keeps it warmer.


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

mhek said:


> WTF? miniskirt at -40c?


You can always try: _'Pics or it didn't happen'_


----------



## girlicious_likeme (Jun 12, 2008)

Marathaman said:


> :eek2: I'm sorry but that I cannot believe. No human can survive -40C with a miniskirt....


Even other parts of the country, you will see high school girls wearing mini-skirts despite wind chill warnings are being posted. I know there is an issue about this in Toronto, Montreal, Winnipeg, and more.



_BPS_ said:


> How do you women survive such cold temperatures? I've seen highschool & college girls in my neighbourhood wearing skirts in -30C windchill, and it always boggled my mind as to how they managed it.
> 
> As for surviving extreme cold temperatures, I think the aboriginals consume a lot of animal fat and drink blood every day, which produces more heat inside the body and keeps it warmer.


Yes, I eat muskox, polar bear, seal meat, and Arctic char. And like the Governor General said, raw meat tastes like sushi.

I don't have any skin exposed when it is -30 or below (except the face). So I wear tights (to cover the upper leg for the sake of school modesty), and then thick, high socks (above knee-length), and then a high-heeled, slip-resistant shoe. And yes, my dad gives me a ride to school and picks me up later. So, external exposure is limited.

When it is above -30C, people start to get more liberal in clothing, so I remove my tights because it is pretty bearable anyway, and my dad gives me a ride so I'll be outside the school for around 30 seconds before class starts and around 30 seconds after school.

During my mining engineer days, obviously, I don't wear skirts because almost all of my co-workers are guys. :lol:


----------

